# Recommend an attorney to proofread a contract



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend either an online attorney or a plowsite sponsor who will read plowing contracts. I don't want any joe blow going over it, I want someone with experience


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Matt,

I just use the same attorney that I had draw up my contracts.... talk to a few in your area and feel them out yourself... after all they will most likely be defending you if they are the ones that drew up the contract to begin with...

Good luck
Mike


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I know just the guy, check your PM's. Thumbs Up


----------



## Martin Tirado (Sep 23, 2008)

SIMA has used Darryl Beckman from the Budd Larner firm in Cherry Hill, NJ/Philly area as a speaker, author and a person who has read and edited SIMA's sample snow contracts. He can be found here:
http://www.buddlarner.com/attorneys/darryl-s-beckman


----------

